# Insurance for pregnancy?



## Sivaranjani (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Is a Permanent Resident here need any insurance for delivering a baby? 
If yes - Which is the good insurance plan?
If no- Medicare is sufficient?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Riley (Jan 22, 2018)

If you already have access to Medicare then you can have a baby in the public hospital system without any problem.


----------



## sky17 (Mar 24, 2019)

Sivaranjani said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is a Permanent Resident here need any insurance for delivering a baby?
> If yes - Which is the good insurance plan?
> ...


Hi Sivaranjani,

Most private health insurance providers offer pregnancy insurance. But please do note that a 12-month waiting period applies for pregnancy related coverage. That means you'll need to have arranged this atleast 3 months before falling pregnant.

Otherwise, you can rely on your Medicare alone.

Cheers!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

We did private and it was significantly more expensive than going public.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Have to consider the costs of paying into the insurance itself with wait times, as well as the cost of a private ob overall and any excess for the hospital stay. But aside from cost, we were very happy with our experience with private.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

That being said, I know plenty that have had great experiences publicly as well!


----------

